
Omnieq: Credit Spread Scanner - ehsync
https://omnieq.com
======
timdorr
I really like and hate this site at the same time.

I like it because of its minimalism and function over form.

I hate it because I have no idea what any of it means.

That's not a critique. It should stay high on the SNR, as it clearly serves a
purpose. I'm just jealous because I know other folks that have figured this
stuff out and are likely far smarter than me are making a ton of money right
now. PEBCAK.

Any idea where I should start so I can grok this site better?

~~~
bcaffrey
Option Volatility and Pricing by Natenberg and Option Trading by Sinclair were
the books given to me at an options trading firm if you're looking to get
really acquainted.

------
gandreani
This is awesome. Love the minimalistic UI. I might sign up if I ever decide to
get back into options trading

------
vizzah
Interface is nice and clean. Though, can instantly recognise hidden tickers by
their current market price.. APPL, BA, AMZN.. ;-)

------
mylons
i'll trade a year's membership for revealing how i can see the ticker for
anything on this site

~~~
trakout
Your comment attributes to the fact that knowing it's possible is usually
enough data for HN folks to figure out what's going on.

Maybe we should somehow tag the developer? ;)

~~~
mylons
ya i can’t delete the comment for some reason. i realized that after i posted.

------
zinclozenge
Where do websites get this information? Do they get it for free or do they pay
CBOE for it?

edit: as in the raw data

~~~
bm1362
You can purchase real time data streams for relatively cheap (200/month) from
many companies, even exchanges themselves.

I’m actually building something similar for my own options trading and was
eventually going to spin it into a SaaS.

~~~
arthurcolle
Haven't been able to find decent data providers other than brokers. Have any
good providers you're willing to share?

~~~
synthetik
DTN IQFeed is affordable and has options data. Access is through a windows
only client.

